# 90 maxima radiator fans always on.



## esko (Nov 30, 2007)

hello I recently bought a 90 maxima v6 sohc with 170k. it runs good but I noticed that the radiator fans are always on. they only turn off when the car is off. the car does not overheat and it warms up normaly. I checked the fuses and they look normal. what could it be?


----------



## at170kutuzov (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Relay of including of fans is broken. (contacts a reserved constantly)
2. Sensor of temperature is broken.
3. Precipice of wire between a sensor and relay.

With the best wishes.


----------

